# best mac dvd ripper that works 100%



## CADplace (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi - I want to rip my own DVDs for my ipad and iphone and to back up my DVDs.

I have not found a free or paid-for ripper that really rips every dvd regardless of copy protection.

I'd love to get your recommendations - Thanks.

Note, this is to rip my own stuff - not to copy discs that I don't own.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2013)

Handbrake


----------



## CADplace (Oct 24, 2013)

I use handbrake now.

When it works, it is great.

But it often does not work on commercial DVDs with the least bit of copy protection.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 24, 2013)

I used mactheripper when I had a Mac. Worked pretty well.


----------



## CADplace (Oct 24, 2013)

Radical_Edward said:


> I used mactheripper when I had a Mac. Worked pretty well.



I used it on an older Macbook. It worked well, but ran into issues. It's on my long list to download and test the latest version.  

Thx


----------



## Betunink (Oct 24, 2013)

Free solutions:
DVDFab HD Decrypter for Mac, MacX DVD Ripper Mac Free Edition

Find more in this list of 11 free DVD rippers: 
http://www.aolor.com/how-to/rip-dvd-for-free-with-best-free-dvd-rippers.html


----------



## CADplace (Oct 25, 2013)

Betunink said:


> Free solutions:
> DVDFab HD Decrypter for Mac, MacX DVD Ripper Mac Free Edition
> 
> Find more in this list of 11 free DVD rippers:
> http://www.aolor.com/how-to/rip-dvd-for-free-with-best-free-dvd-rippers.html



thx, looks like an interesting list to try. I'll post some feedback.

couple of updates from other posts.
- mac the ripper doesn't work since the powerpc support disappeared from OSX 
- carbon copy does do a great job of copying dvds which takes care of my backup issue.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2013)

You can also make "CD/DVD Master" images from OS X's Disk Utility itself which are given a .cdr file extension but it's really just an .iso (and can be renamed to such). Just select the disk (not the volume) and hit New Image and that option is in the pull down.


----------



## CADplace (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.

Current config is not a single program. But it works with the quality I am looking for.

DVD copy : DVDFab

this is free for DVD copy and it takes off the copy protection, too. 

I get a DVD image which I can archive... or play.

Transcode for ipad : Handbrake

Handbrake works great on DVDs which don't have copy protection. Since DVDFab removes that, then using Handbrake for the conversion works as expected.

Summary : 

Both are free. 

DVDFab is slow on the copy and the interface of the program I find to be clunky, but it does the job...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm a fan of DVDfab.  The freeware stuff works, but they definitely offer it as a supplementary addition, with little thought for useability.

I purchased the lifetime DVDfab box a couple of years back (DVD copy/burn/rip, Bluray copy/burn/rip, and transcoder), and can't say I've run across anything that it didn't make short work of.  The interface on the paid version is good, and the generic presets on the transcoder aren't bad (though handbrake does a much better job if you understand what you are doing).  It's probably worth the price if you're ripping your entire movie collection.


----------



## CADplace (Oct 30, 2013)

thx. I have no problem to dish out money for a decent product ... That might happen later. At the moment, I need to copy for archive and rip to ipad, so the 2 step process is not an issue.

Although it would be cool if I could just drop in a DVD and say "put the copy here and the ipad version there..."


----------



## CJCerny (Oct 30, 2013)

CADplace said:


> thx. I have no problem to dish out money for a decent product ... That might happen later. At the moment, I need to copy for archive and rip to ipad, so the 2 step process is not an issue.
> 
> Although it would be cool if I could just drop in a DVD and say "put the copy here and the ipad version there..."



Don't know if things work the same way on the Mac side, but it is very easy to configure Handbrake to do this in one step on the PC side if you know what you are doing. There is a readily available free dll for Handbrake that removes the encryption from all DVDs.


----------



## CADplace (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi - which dll would that be? Oh, wait, Mac dll that is... 

Everytime I run HB with a recently protected DVD, it chokes. Sometimes it dies. 

But it would be cool if I could get it to work as you say...


----------

